# New Zealand Taking a stand against Smokers!



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

So... i hate it when people smoke right, Its a discusting awfully habit in my opinion as... what might of been cool to do 10 years ago, in new zealand its now seen as a burden to smoke, a recent survey has shown that just under 50% of New Zealanders want all Sales of tabacco gone by 2020 and i say good on them, its dangerous, harmful and is causing people alot more suffering than its worth, not only are they expensive and discusting, its a real social killer in some situatuion. For me, personally, im allergic to the smoke it produces, so everytime i see someone smoking i need to hold my breath or cross the road, so im glad to see that New Zealanders want it banned and i hope the government will take a  stand against it.

Source\

Discuss your opinion on smoking/Smokers and how you feel about the possibilty of an eventual world wide ban!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

no offense to any smokers but i view smokers that smoke on public areas as the most selfish human being in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+1 for BAN!


----------



## damysteryman (Jan 31, 2010)

I totally agree with both of you!

While I'm not allergic, I absolutely can't stand the smoke! It's f***ing toxic!

Too bad this isn't happening in the rest of the world...

I hope NZ (and all other countries) Government will do something about this, rather than just make a killing so to speak out of taxes.

If this works in NZ, then I hope other countries will follow.

And I also think that poeple who smoke in public areas are selfish and don't give a damn about anyone or anything around them.

Another +1 for BAN.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't stand being near any smokers. +1 for BAN!


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 31, 2010)

YES BAN SMOKING! I don't like that damn toxic crap that is in it. Now USA needs this fast imo.


----------



## pcmanrules (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd love it to happen because i'm sick of walking through them. You can't even get through the main entrance to Wellington Hospital without holding your breath.

+2!

Pity it'll be unlikely to happen.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 31, 2010)

i wish they'd ban the shit here too it is disgusting. tell that to half my family who smokes exsp my dad he smokes it right down to the filter it nearly makes me sick!!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 31, 2010)

Fuck. They're endangering OUR health as well as theirs when they smoke. In China, its fucking POLLUTED everywhere because of the fucktards smoking EVERYWHERE (There are no bans in anywhere). And the fucktards consist of 99% of male Chinese population. My dad quit smoking a long time ago and i'm glad he did. I used to have severe asthma when i was little (I was born like that) but now it's like it's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to keep it that way


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 31, 2010)

ban it ffs. if tobacco was discovered now, it'd be a class A drug


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 31, 2010)

-9001 for ban, people should be allowed to decide for themselves whether they wanna smoke or not. I can understand that there are places where it isn't allowed, but banning it altogether shouldn't be possible.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank God I'm not in New Zealand.


----------



## Domination (Jan 31, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> -9001 for ban, people should be allowed to decide for themselves whether they wanna smoke or not. I can understand that there are places where it isn't allowed, but banning it altogether shouldn't be possible.



If countries can ban narcotics, I don't see why they can't ban cigarettes. 

C'mon, Singapore even bans bubble and chewing gum, this can't be more outrageous than that! (Even though we still legalise cigarette selling. But then we are starting to limit the smoking zones already)


----------



## alidsl (Jan 31, 2010)

haha chewing gum, I love that stuff

on topic: yes ban smoking


----------



## XWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> -9001 for ban, people should be allowed to decide for themselves whether they wanna smoke or not. I can understand that there are places where it isn't allowed, but banning it altogether shouldn't be possible.


The problem is that unless people _only_ smoke in their own home other people have to suffer.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF Bubble gum?

Ontopic: +1 for ban. I hate people smoking everywhere. Can't they just leave those cigarettes at home?


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected]

My dad smokes 20 a day and has been for 20(?) years, he is perfectly fine, even the doctors have said

My great grandma used to smoke 30+ a day, until she stopped when she was 80 and she is perfectly fine (she is 100 now)

Same go for my nanna and grandad, they are both 62 years old and they stopped smoking 10 years ago and ohlook, perfectly fine.

Smoking > you're going to die younger = bullshit


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

Some people (well not all, but most) complaining about smoking are just ridiculous. Automobile exhaust is toxic too, and we breathe it everyday. Road accidents kill a million a people every year, hell let's ban driving. There are factories that spew out toxic plumes all the time producing BS that's not necessary for living. Components in your computer and their manufacturing process has caused more damage to the environment than people who smoke and the tobacco farms where their tobacco comes from. People produce tons and tons of garbage every year, yet we don't hear people complaining about it as much as we hear complaining about tobacco smoking. Stop the complaining and stop being so hypocritical, the current persecution of smokers is just ridiculous. Let people smoke if they're of legal age to do so.

Also -1 for the ban, enough with the ever increasing paternalism.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup it's true

since dom -9001, i will +9002 to it.

I support the ban, i don mind they smoking in their house, but i say that we as non-smoker deserved a right to clean air and not 2nd hand smoke.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about driving a car, other people suffer from the pollution that driving the car causes, and more so than what smoking causes. People should only drive cars in their own home.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> XWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars are useful. Is smoking useful?



Spoiler



No.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 31, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> The problem is that unless people _only_ smoke in their own home other people have to suffer.


even than they have to suffer like ME


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> user0002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't about usefulness. It was about causing other people suffering.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2010)

What are they talking about? They already censored this.

Get my Left 4 Dead joke anyone?

Meh, smoking is right for anyone. It's disgusting and harmful, yes, but it's legal. I prefer here, where you can only smoke outside of public buildings, not inside. There's not even smoking sections any more. I think banning it completely is a little drastic, but I guess it's for the better.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with all the juvenile idiots that want tobacco to be a major source of income for organized crime. Just making other drugs enormously profitable to criminals without actually getting rid of them isn't enough. We need to do the same with cigarettes.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2010)

And what about ugly people? Ban those too. Why the fuck should I have to pollute my eyes with their revolting appearance? I don't much like rap/hip hop either. Yes, let's call for anything we don't personally subscribe to to be banned. That wouldn't be bigotry at all, would it?

Seriously though, I agree that there should be designated smoking/non-smoking zones but supporting the ban of something just because you personally don't like it? Remember that the next time some sanctimonious senator tries to ban video games.


----------



## amaro (Jan 31, 2010)

Why not end with the production of tobacco?
Why is that people are free to sell tobacco products wherever but are not free to smoke where they want?
Attention is that the democratization of ANARCHY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All governments receive millions on the tobacco tax.
After spending billions on health to heal people who have diseases derived from tobacco.
What is the logic of it all?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get it, do you? You're saying smoking kills, but cars kill too. So what I'm trying to say is that smoking has 2 disadvantages, whilst cars only have one. (In a manner of speaking, of course)

There's nothing wrong with people smoking and cigarette by cigarette killing themselves, but just don't do it in front of non-smokers.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

im an exsmoker hopping onto the fuck smoker wagon so im cool with it. cept banning smoking will mean banning smoking pot too and can go as far as banning fireplaces ect becuase they cause smoke.

banning smoked foods, banning honey due to smoke guns

*Posts merged*

im an exsmoker hopping onto the fuck smoker wagon so im cool with it. cept banning smoking will mean banning smoking pot too and can go as far as banning fireplaces ect becuase they cause smoke.

banning smoked foods, banning honey due to smoke guns

*Posts merged*

im an exsmoker hopping onto the fuck smoker wagon so im cool with it. cept banning smoking will mean banning smoking pot too and can go as far as banning fireplaces ect becuase they cause smoke.

banning smoked foods, banning honey due to smoke guns


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You don't get it, do you? You're saying smoking kills, but cars kill too. So what I'm trying to say is that smoking has 2 disadvantages, whilst cars only have one. (In a manner of speaking, of course)
> 
> There's nothing wrong with people smoking and cigarette by cigarette killing themselves, but just don't do it in front of non-smokers.



Driving cars has a bigger negative impact on people's health and the environment than smoking, though. Yet people are free to drive around as much as they like with as old and as environment-unfriendly cars as they like. 

It's just hypocritical about people who complain that smoking is bad and should be banned yet don't give damn about bigger things that effect their health and the environment. Because smoking really isn't that big of an issue.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

if we want to go on the extreme side
then posting on GBAtemp kills to..
every single click here constitute to CO2 production...


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 31, 2010)

Good to know that there are still people who think that smokers should be allowed to decide for themselves if they wanna smoke or not, instead of having some ridiculously intrusive government decide for you like in George Orwell's 1984 or in the city from Mirror's Edge or even the google toilet (which is not really a government, but intrusive nonetheless). It's prolly hard to believe, but if we let the government take over all of our decisions for us, that's the situation where we'll end up in. Hell, you won't even be allowed to fap anymore without having the police barge in and cutting off your dick just cuz they're not cool with the way you live. Also, one more keyword: Google. If any company's trying to be a "big brother" here, it's them. And banning smoking would only be the first step towards nations in which everything you do is controlled by the government.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Environment-friendly cars exist, I don't think there's any environment-friendly cigarettes (yet).

Also, I'm not saying smoking should be banned, but at least make it less of a public thing to do. Belgium's got a new anti-smoking law since a month or two, which says smoking isn't allowed in cafes where meals are served. Which is already a very good anti-smoking measure IMHO.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> *Environment-friendly cars exist, I don't think there's any environment-friendly cigarettes (yet).*
> 
> Also, I'm not saying smoking should be banned, but at least make it less of a public thing to do. Belgium's got a new anti-smoking law since a month or two, which says smoking isn't allowed in cafes where meals are served. Which is already a very good anti-smoking measure IMHO.



Well there's the supersmoker but it kinda flopped. Guess people like real cigarettes better.


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, why we are all banning smoking lets ban alcohol as well. Fantastic idea, lets just ban living as well that would do wonders for the enviroment and stop pricks getting in my face all over smoking. 

That was probably a little OTT there but I am a smoker have been for the past 11 years or so, my partner is a non-smoker and I really do respect that, when I need a ciggy I go out side. when im out and about in town I try and find a place thats as open as possible and avoid smoking round children or other non-smokers. The way I see it is what you really want to be doing is banning complete selfish pricks. 

Fair dues I agree with banning smoking in pubs/clubs/resturants/shops ect, as there is nothing worse than sitting down to enjoy a meal and some prick sparks one up and it all comes wafting your way, but banning smoking as I see it would be a huge shot in the foot for governments as a lot of taxes are already imposed on tabacco which alot of it gets plowed in to health services and other areas where the money would be sorely missed. If they did ban it well, all that would really happen is that it would be forced on to the black market where the money would be used to fund any number of illegal activities. So yeah just ban the selfish pricks.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Environment-friendly cars exist, I don't think there's any environment-friendly cigarettes (yet).
> 
> Also, I'm not saying smoking should be banned, but at least make it less of a public thing to do. Belgium's got a new anti-smoking law since a month or two, which says smoking isn't allowed in cafes where meals are served. Which is already a very good anti-smoking measure IMHO.



Even the environment-friendly cars are not so environment-friendly, though, when you take a look what it takes to manufacture the components of car and the car itself. When driving it's true they are very environment-friendly compared to older cars. 

Even though not a smoker myself, it's my firm belief that the complete banning of smoking is totally wrong, and even more wrong when people want it banned because they themselves don't like it. People should be allowed to smoke outside, which is the cause here, but not in apartments etc where air conditions systems take the smoke to every apartment. When it comes to cafes, restaurants etc I think the owners of them should be allowed to decide whether they want to allow smoking or want their place to be smoke-free. People can then choose whether they want to work in such a place or hang out there.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 31, 2010)

Smoking should be banned in all public areas. In your home, or on your own land would be acceptable to be able to smoke.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 31, 2010)

Ban is unworkable and unlikely (although a very good idea). A ban on the sale of cigarettes would see a huge drop in funds for the governments (a lot of the price on cigarettes is tax) and would be met with an enormous backlash from the smoking population as they are forced to quit.

People are right though, if Tobacco had been discovered recently rather than the industry being built up over years of ignorance to its ill effects it would be an illegal drug and nobody would get it illegally (no High effect really just an addiction from the Nicotine)


----------



## XWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Hell, you won't even be allowed to fap anymore without having the police barge in and cutting off your dick just cuz they're not cool with the way you live.


Interesting point here - why _aren't_ we allowed to fap in public?


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 31, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> People are right though, if Tobacco had been discovered recently rather than the industry being built up over years of ignorance to its ill effects it would be an illegal drug and nobody would get it illegally (no High effect really just an addiction from the Nicotine)
> Under that logic should we not ban alcohol as well, i mean there are so many alcohol related deaths in the world, why not ban that, then we would no longer live in fear of being glassed on a night out, stepping in a puddle of piss that some drunken scum bag has left for you just becuase he had to go or run over by a drunken idiot who thought he was ok to drive ?
> 
> QUOTE(Edhel @ Jan 31 2010, 05:35 PM) Smoking should be banned in all public areas. In your home, or on your own land would be acceptable to be able to smoke.



Sorry I have to disagree here, on the grounds the vast majority of smokers are fully aware that some people don't want to breathe in their smoke and try to avoid people, then you have the minority of selfish bastards that have to be right in your face. For them I do appologise but why should I be restricted to smoking in my home? 

And for the record although smoking does increase chances of health problems, it has never been conclusively proven that passive smoking carries any increased risk to other people, we all breathe in various cocktails of carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide, nitrogen oxides and hydrocarbons not to mention to amount of other substances in every breath we take.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 31, 2010)

Any government banning smoking is overstepping their boundaries. If you don't want to be 'affected' by smoke, stay home, or in people's homes that don't allow it, or stores, etc that don't allow it.

And this is coming from a non-smoker.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Smoking should be banned in all public areas. In your home, or on your own land would be acceptable to be able to smoke.
> 
> Agreed. What you do in your own home is your business but the second it endangers random people...
> 
> ...


Why should the non smokers be forced to stay home? The smokers should. Thats like putting non-criminals in jail and leaving criminals on the outside. Whys hould the people f-ing things up be rewarded and the people not be punished. Backwards logic.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 31, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Bixbite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like sitting in traffic. Instead of petitioning the government to ban cars, I stay home when I don't want to deal with that.


----------



## 89star (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't usually post  but I just had to put my two cents in. but...................lol shut the *uck up thankfully I live in the USA where your stupid little [email protected] self-righteousness has not totally taken over but yea we do have *ssholes like you over here who feel the need to complain about something so they feel like they have some kind of authority. hey  your on the gba temp forum soooo that means there is a 90 percent chance that you pirate software .......wait let me do an impression of a can do no wrong little *uck like yourself .....ahem....officer OFFICEERRR um hes not paying for software and it not right i tried crying and telling my milf mommy but he is still doing iiiiiiitttt whhhaaaaaa!!!!! ....some people smoke like myself because we  work dam hard and we earn the right to buy cigarettes and the help me get through the day at an extremely demanding job ....lol the USA is full of people like me whose cigarette tax money pay for education and a mountain of other good things but stupid liitle whiney *ucks like yourself never talk about those aspects....well im going to exit my 400,000 dollar house and get in my spa and light up lol. God bless the USA it's guys like me who made this country great and it's little twats like you who make my day. Oh Im sorry if I was rambling and you didn't get my point what I mean to say is ......*uck off


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch fail.

his point>yours

seriously everyone has rights in the US so in the US its an issue that they are dealing with it so far, Non Smokers should not have to deal with 2nd hand smoke and smokers should be able to smoke if they want to there fore

FUCK TOBACCO AND DO THE NICOTINE VAPOR INHALERS 
problem solved oh yea and its cheaper but smokers are dumb fucks that dont want to save a buck so they are smoking these fucked up prices that pretty much made me quit in march or april of 09.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 31, 2010)

Its about time, people need to cut down on it. We need less chainsmokers in the world.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Bixbite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait? whos point is better then whos? I'm having a problem even considering his reply as a point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it should be allowed in single-resident houses. For things with multiple residents (whether it be apartment buildings or living with wife/husband, kids, etc), it should be banned as it's then a health hazard to others. 

Outlawing tobacco in Australia would only be dangerous, honestly. People would still want to smoke and cutting off every smoker cold turkey is a horrible idea. The general assumption is that smokers are bad people, and sometimes they're not. It's just a bad habit and it's hard to quit. My dad's partner smokes and he hates it, but he simply just can't quit. He's tried, but it keeps coming back. It's a hard thing to live with. Not to mention banning it would just be introducing a new illegal drug. I know that "tobacco company regulation" is a joke, but the fact is that it's safer to buy from a corporation than from some illegal source who probably makes it with a bunch of God-knows-what and can add whatever they feel like.

Eventually smoking will probably go the way of the dinosaur. It'll eventually just become terribly unpopular and as the rate of smoking decreases from generation to generation, it'll phase out.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he tried to make a point but failed miserably its hilarious


----------



## Man18 (Jan 31, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so your dad is gay? you should have said my other dad

he doesnt hate it he fuckin loves it thats the whole reason he does it, its an incredible feeling and everyone that smokes loves it and will always love it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that my whole thing about banning it. I've thought about this before. If they do ban it, its gonna be prohibition all over again. They'll still find away. Smoking wouldn't be so bad and maybe not worth banning if it wasn't so addictive. The amount of crap put into a modern cigarette is scary.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 31, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point is just because you don't like something, doesn't mean it should be outlawed. When you're walking down the street, even on the sidewalk a car could hit you, it's still a 'hazard.' But it would be ridiculous to ban driving. Every action/location/whatever has an associated risk. Instead of covering the whole world with safety padding, avoid areas/activities/people that you consider dangerous, and stay out of other's lives and business.

But judging by your grammar, you probably would prefer others making decisions for you.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Nice out of context.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 31, 2010)

if only they'll ban smokers in the US.
their gonna kill everyone off unless we dont cover our mouths  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1 for ban


----------



## House Spider (Jan 31, 2010)

@Edhel, Smoking is already banned indoors.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

@Bixbite cars and smoking=apples and oranges

cars can be deadly and harmful to your health but guess what cigarettes ALWAYS are deadly so your point fails again. 


@Dino brooooo... BROOOOOOOO thats not really a good way to put it, with the whole murder analogy


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> @Bixbite cars and smoking=apples and oranges
> 
> cars can be deadly and harmful to your health but guess what cigarettes ALWAYS are deadly so your point fails again.
> 
> ...


I know but it was the first thing I thought of and it seemed like it would be more impacting then some petty crime like stealing. But whatever, I got my point across.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't care if people want to slowly kill themselves ... as long as they don't do it in front of me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> so your dad is gay? you should have said my other dad
> 
> he doesnt hate it he fuckin loves it thats the whole reason he does it, its an incredible feeling and everyone that smokes loves it and will always love it.



He's not my other father. I have a mother and I live with her.

No, he hates it. You seem to think that you can smoke for years and years and one day snap your fingers and *poof*! No more urge to smoke! It doesn't work like that. It's something he hates doing and it hurts him badly, but the urge to do it is too great. It's a compulsion. Every time I see him smoke he feels ashamed because he knows it's disgusting and he knows that it makes him feel like crap, but he can't help it. It's an addictive substance.

I'm just hating the whole "Smokers are terrible people trying to kill us thing". It's just as disgusting as the habit itself. They're people. You're acting like they're knife wielding crack fiends who are the wart on the taint of society. My dad's partner, when he smokes, makes sure to do it away from people. If he has guests, he never smokes in the house (he rarely smokes in the house anyway and if he does, he opens the windows and smokes near there). He doesn't go around inhaling big balls of smoke, puffing it in our faces and screaming "HOPE YOU GET CANCER BITCH HAHA!" Sheesh, the attitude here is just as repulsive as getting smoke blown in my face.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> guess what cigarettes ALWAYS are deadly


Facts or GTFO. Plenty of smokers die from old age.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesn't mean it doesnt hurt them. They would have died from cigarettes if they kept living. Just cuz your a smoker and you get hit by car does it mean cigarettes are any less deadly?


----------



## science (Feb 1, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surgeon General says smoking causes cancer. Fact.

My grandpa has smoked since he was 7 years old. He is 77 now. He has never had cancer, but my grandma, who never smoked, got cancer from his second hand smoke.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA You sir are not capable of arguing about smoking due to your lack of knowledge.


----------



## science (Feb 1, 2010)

Smokers are selfish dicks. What makes it okay for them to blow smoke in my face? Just because we are outside, and I am walking behind you, its ok to blow smoke in my face? I don't give a shit if people want to harm their bodies, they can do what they want. But smoking should not be allowed in public areas ANYWHERE. I hate it when I am on the bus and people are chewing on their cigarettes because they can't go the ten minutes without smoking. Its just so disgusting.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be emo.... 



























im jus kiddin


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

Man, smoking can be a very sensitive topic sometimes. My dad smokes, and he has signs of early cancer. I really just want him to die a nice, peaceful death; not some gruesome cancer one.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Smoking is not really the issue here its a rights issue.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting off topic, but my dad came out about 5 years or so ago (don't remember exactly when he announced it or whatever) after being married to my mom for about 15 years. He's since moved in with his partner (he was gonna wait, but financial problems were hitting home and he had to move) and still keeps in good terms with my mom. I know, so interesting.

Anyway, I guess smoking differs from person to person. Some people (such as yourself) have enough will power and determination to quit while others (such as my dad's partner) just can't. I guess it also comes in with factors like stress and what not.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sigh. They should be, by law only be allowed to smoke indoors.

I don't want some idiot smoking right beside me when I'm outside. It's fucking annoying. If you have to smoke, smoke in the comfort of your own home. If you live in an apartment, smoke in the freaking balcony. Just don't smoke near me.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

If i didnt think i would get my ass whooped every time i did it I would start the Squirt Gun Act where you shoot out someones cigarette if they are smoking in front of you in a public area.

Smoking does not differ becuase things are only addictive if they make you feel good and it does, smoking was disgusting before i started but i tried it a few times and got hooked due to the wonderful feeling, smoke for a few years and then quit, he is lying like a dog. 

and its not funny if your dad actually is gay, I assumed business partner which would have made the term funny.... im sorry your dad is gay.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> If i didnt think i would get my ass whooped every time i did it I would start the Squirt Gun Act where you shoot out someones cigarette if they are smoking in front of you in a public area.
> 
> Smoking does not differ becuase things are only addictive if they make you feel good and it does, smoking was disgusting before i started but i tried it a few times and got hooked due to the wonderful feeling, *smoke for a few years and then quit, he is lying like a dog. *
> 
> and its not funny if your dad actually is gay, I assumed business partner which would have made the term funny.... im sorry your dad is gay.


I shouldn't get involved in an argument that doesn't have to do with me but this feels necessary.

Just because you can't quit smoking and it's too 'addicting', that doesn't mean he can't quit. *He's *not *you*. He's a totally different person.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quit smoking my point is that he can quit but doesnt really want to becuase its wonderful


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Even if there is a law that forbid people to smoke in public places, people do it till they get caught, which is about never, so it's useless.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Public places=places with tons of people, some dick head wont start up smoking somewhere he shouldnt if no one else is smoking, its an effective way to control it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I misunderstood what you said. I get it now after reading Guild's post. 

Ra. I shouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## science (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Sigh. They should be, by law only be allowed to smoke indoors.
> 
> I don't want some idiot smoking right beside me when I'm outside. It's fucking annoying. If you have to smoke, smoke in the comfort of your own home. If you live in an apartment, smoke in the freaking balcony. Just don't smoke near me.



For truth


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if people there are all dicks. It's their problems if they want to kill themselves with cancer.

Some people jump off bridges, some people just start smoking to get cancer.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Surgeon General says smoking causes cancer. Fact.
> No, the US Surgeon General says smoking _can_ cause cancer. There's a big difference. (Actually, I'm not sure what the warning labels say exactly, but if they say it absolutely will cause cancer then the Surgeon General is wrong. Fact.)
> 
> 
> QUOTE(science @ Jan 31 2010, 06:20 PM) My grandpa has smoked since he was 7 years old. He is 77 now. He has never had cancer, but my grandma, who never smoked, got cancer from his second hand smoke.


That may be, but it is also quite possible that she got cancer from other carcinogens, or even just from random gene mutations. It is impossible to say what the exact cause of most cancers is (generally only extremely rare cancers can be pinned down like that), and many people get lung cancer even though they have no significant exposure to the carcinogens that cause it. People simply assume that if someone with lung cancer was around a smoker a lot then the second hand smoke has to have been the cause, but for that to be the case 100% of the time the smoke would have to protect the second hand smoker from other causes of lung cancer (it doesn't).


I'm not saying that smoking doesn't kill people, or that second hand smoke doesn't kill people. First hand smoke probably kills more people through emphysema and heart disease than by cancer. The claim was made that inhaling tobacco smoke is fatal in 100% of cases, and that is completely false. I don't smoke, I don't like breathing other people's smoke, and I don't like smoking in general. It stinks, it makes me sick if there's too much of it in the air, and it has killed several of my relatives, including my grandfather and two of my uncles. I just don't like misinformation either. You can't make a reasonable decision about this if you only listen to "facts" from people that hate tobacco with a passion.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Second hand smoke is worse then the cigarette I heard.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Second hand smoke is worse then the cigarette I heard.


That's exactly my point. A lot of people have heard a lot of things about smoking, but very few know if the things they've heard are really true.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that doesn't change the fact cigarettes CAN be deadly and have NO positive values on life, society, anything. I dont know why Im saying this since u agree with me.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 1, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a positive effect on the amount of taxes collected by the government.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, if you stop smoking, you would save a lot of money for not buying cigarettes. My mom smokes like 3 packs per week, if she stopped smoking, she could save a lot of money.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cuz I'm all for the government profiting on people's lives....


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

The government doesn't care about people dying as long as they can get their money.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 1, 2010)

If the government didn't make money taxing them I bet they would have been banned already.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> If the government didn't make money taxing them I bet they would have been banned already.


Like street prostitution


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

the government in new zealand makes money off them, but they are trying to get people to stop. a totally ban is a reality here since we are such a small country.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondhand Smoke Causes Lung Cancer

Secondhand smoke causes lung cancer in adults who themselves have never smoked.1

* Nonsmokers who are exposed to secondhand smoke at home or at work increase their risk of developing lung cancer by 20–30%.1
* Secondhand smoke causes an estimated 3,400 lung cancer deaths among U.S. nonsmokers each year.3


Nonsmokers who are exposed to secondhand smoke are inhaling many of the same cancer-causing substances and poisons as smokers.1

* Secondhand smoke contains more than 50 cancer-causing chemicals.
* Even brief secondhand smoke exposure can damage cells in ways that set the cancer process in motion.
* Some damage is not reversible.
* As with active smoking, the longer the duration and the higher the level of exposure to secondhand smoke in nonsmokers, the greater the risk of developing lung cancer.


UHOH CUMMING AGAIN


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> a bunch of stuff that backs up the assertion that cigarettes are not fatal 100% of the time, and does nothing to disprove the assertion that most people don't know the real facts


What is the point of this?


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme get you a towel its all over your face


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 1, 2010)

I meant aside from feeding your trolling habit.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 1, 2010)

Smoking is dangerous. It contains tar, carbon monoxide, nicotine and many other DANGEROUS chemicals. It is likely to fuck up your sperm and cause birth defects. Meaning you could be born blind, born with asthma, born deaf. Whatever. You guys obviously have not seen some australian cigarette health issues ads. Here. Let me give you some.





There are a lot more that i cbf to dig up.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 1, 2010)

Smoking is dangerous to smokers and the people around them. Theres nothing more to be said


----------



## user0002 (Feb 1, 2010)

Smoking is harmful to health, and so are many other unbanned things, but completely banning smoking is just too big of an infringement on people's lives. If someone wants to smoke that's fine, smoke.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 1, 2010)

At least 1 hamburger won't give you diabetes straight away. 1 single cigarette has already started damage.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here we go with the endless battle of those against vs those who smoke.
Yes, that's what I mean, I've seen non-smokers remarks against cigarettes, as well as ex-smokers or smokers who actually admit to feel bad about it and that it's wrong to smoke in front of non-smokers.
But it's only smokers who actually defend smoking altogether.
It's really retard to compare smoking to other things that supposedly provoke air pollution such as cars and toxic fumes from manufactures.
Every activity has a porpoise ( like driving a car gets you somewhere, or even get sick people to hospitals or aids to Tahiti like situations ) , but what's the porpoise about smoking tell me ?
It's just for the self enjoyment of an individual, that's all.
Because you need to enjoy yourself, others have to suffer, not to mention the health risk involved for both ( LOL at those people claiming that their uncles/grandmothers are perfectly healthy and have been smokers all life..).
The fact is, if you smoke you are taking a chance, and so does the person next to you, and it's clinically being proved for a long time now and it's a scientific fact, you can still claim that your grandmother leaved 95 years but that doesn't change things around.
Now that's the science, but beyound that you have to ask yourself : In a social contest , isn't smoking selfish and stupid ?
I mean when you smoke you hurt your lugs among other things, you are being rude to other people and you STINK ! Yeah that's right.
Ever since I was a child , my father has been smoking in the house, OK ? Now when my father would walk in a room or wake up in the morning he would usually open up the window because apparently it stank.
Now a LOT of smokers through the years have admitted to me that they like to smoke, but then they realize that their room or their clothes or even their hair would stink for a long time after that.
Now that should teach you something right ? I mean both smokers and non-smokers agree that a smokers house stinks, and who can deny that ?
Now I don't wanna listen to anybody try to convince me that smoking is right and all the other thing in the word that need to be fixed( I'm actually skipping those posts because I've heard any possible argument in my life), I need to fix myself first and then the rest of the word.
Then you have to ask yourself : Why is it that smokers have a really hard time quitting ?
I said to my father once, ( actually more than once ): why don't you just quit ?
You complain about your short of breath , you hate the stink, you bother me and any other non-smokers and you spend a lot of money in the process and you feel like crap !
And he always told me that he had tried several times but the urge for nicotine is too strong.
So smoking effectively is a drug which you and your body  depends on.
That itself is like limiting your freedom and changing your life, in a way it makes you weaker.
Now why would I want to be weaker, less healthy, less free to do the things I like ( like running or swimming ) , risk some life threatening illness ( and it been proven to be a risk regardless of your uncle/grandmother ), bother and possibly risk other people's life, and spend a lot of money in  a process that makes you STINK  ?
There is no other answer then being selfish and addicted, two bad words in my vocabulary !
Up until not so long ago, people use to smoke in restaurant and bars around here.
We HAD to live with that.
And to people ( smokers ) who say " what's the harm in smoking a cigarette after dinner ? " you should have been in those places where a table of 4 guys would smoke thought out the dinner non-stop all of them at the same time, it was enough to pollute a big church.
But wait , they where not the only ones ! People at the bar drinking and smoking,  I even saw youg girls eating by them self smoking while eating a Risotto !
It was totally unacceptable for non smokers to seat there but we had to, we were forced and there was nothing we could do about it but ask for a different table, because selfish people got there and decided to smoke.
Even my father couldn't stand people smoking close by while eating, and he used to smoke to packets a day, and tells you a lot. 
Now if smokers would have been less selfish and actually respect their fellow human beings ( and that includes children and pregnant women ) and maybe really smoked just  a cigarette after dinner after making sure they didn't bother any one, such a huge ban wouldn't have been necessary in the first place, because most of the time all you need is COMMON SENSE .
But do smokers actually have common sense ? Even if they do , they are still addicted to the nicotine so even though they know it's  wrong they feel the urge to smoke...regardless .
I always thought people with any kind of addiction are weak and possibly sick, like those who depend on anti-depressive drugs , or alcohol  or even sex.
So if there are limitations on the above, why shouldn't be a limitation to cigarettes ? It' s only natural, since smokers are too weak to control them self even against better judgment, some kind of law or social guideline must be forced upon them for better or for worse.
But it's not our fault ( the non-smokers ) it their own fault for lack of discipline and control in the first place.
Don't tell me that it's your right to smoke and I am narrow minded because I'm against it, it's all a psychological excuse that your brain makes up because you know you are wrong.
Tell one positive thing about smoking, just one, and I can prove it's only relatively  positive to the self and I can list 20 more reasons why it's not. 
It's plain and just disgusting, no question about it.
Now let me tell you about me. I'm not just like those who think smoke stinks and can learn to live with it.
I must be allergic or something because if I'm doing the stairs for example, and somebody is smoking in ahead of me..................boy, I feel sick, really I CAN"t breath ( likely I used to swim a lot and I can hold my breath for up to two minutes as of now ).
Smokers are really hurting me, and I suffered many years in silence, because when I grew up I was surrounded by smokers and that's the way I though it was supposed to be.
But try to go now back and allow people to smoke in bars and  restaurants, theaters, airplanes and even hospitals ! That would look ridiculous to anyone by today standards, wouldn't you agree ( smokers and not ) ?
So I would say eventually one day tobacco will disappear, wait and see.
Now don't try to sell me on tobacco, with all my strength and good will I could not possibly understand why , it's useless  .
Enjoy your cigarette while supply lasts ........


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wall of text shall not be read.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Wall of text shall not be read.


Quoted for truth.

Also, guys, stop it, this is becoming a massive flame war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll tell you what. I'll support the crusade to ban tobacco use when the US government uses all the tobacco tax money to start up Tobacco addicts clinics. If its banned like any other drug then there needs to be ways to recover. 

and I don't want to hear a damn tbhing about willpower, because the same can be said about alcohol, and people call alcoholism a disease.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 1, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> At least 1 hamburger won't give you diabetes straight away. 1 single cigarette has already started damage.



Yes, but you could choke on that one burger. A single cigarette won't cause you to choke.

I'm not saying cigs are safe. Because the DO raise a horrifically increased risk of Very Bad Things® (the actual shit that can happen... not the movie with Daniel Stern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). However, you really need to pay more attention to your reasoning. I've completely nullified your point with mine, setting the cigs vs anything score back to zero


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what. I'll support the crusade to ban tobacco use when the US government uses all the tobacco tax money to start up Tobacco addicts clinics. If its banned like any other drug then there needs to be ways to recover.
> 
> and I don't want to hear a damn tbhing about willpower, because the same can be said about alcohol, and people call alcoholism a disease.


you need willpower to quit smoking as well as drinking, you cant you are a pussy end of the story 

Your argument is thwarted by one little statement

_You dont take a pill to stop being an alcoholic. _


----------



## Law (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread made me take up smoking.

Thanks guys, now every time I see somebody pushing a pram with a baby in it along the sidewalk, I'm going to light up just at the right time so I can blow smoke directly at the baby.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually your argument is incorrect you should have said that the burger you have enjoyed is one step closer just like a single cigarette is one step closer

so your argument is massive FAIL ALL AROUND, you choke from the first few puffs becuase your lungs were not meant to take all of the smoke.

comparing smoking to another thing shouldnt be started becuase its a stupid thing to say although people can say Hey guess what fucker you cant get second hand diabeetus from the fatass over there eating that burger.... you=pwned.

*Posts merged*

I got your back FUGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thwarted. ok, for that you would need proof, or fact, and the only thing I see from your statement is opinion. In fact there is a pill to "cure" alcoholism. Its a pill that makes you extremely ill whenever you drink even a beer, so do a bit of research.

I also said nothing about a pill. I was talking about a clinic. There are clinics to help with alcoholism, clinics to help with narcotic abuse, but I still have yet to see a clinic to help smokers.

And before anyone else replies, no I do not smoke except on occasion, and I could care less if my supply of cigs were cut off, but I am concerned over people who need a bit more help to quit than the average joe.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

THWARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Smoking is not a disease fool


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> THWARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Smoking is not a disease fool



Still, I think it should be banned worldwide.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> THWARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Smoking is not a disease fool



Addiction is considered a disease. Thus your statement is invalid. have a nice day.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree but whats his name got all off topic and feels that smokers should be treated kindly becuase they have a problem and cant help themselves.


----------



## woffi63 (Feb 1, 2010)

Alcohol should be banned worldwide too !!!!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, you guys are ridiculous. You say that nothing good can come from cigarettes. That's untrue, because they make you look really cool (haven't you ever seen Cowboy Bebop?) and I heard they make you relaxed as well.

My question is, what good can come out of governments deciding what's right and wrong for people to do, especially on a social level. You may say 'OMG but murder shuld b ilegal!!!!!!!' and, okay, I can almost see that point, even though I don't agree. But what does anyone here have to gain by a government taking away another right? Even if you never ever encounter second-hand smoke in your life, every single person you encounter, directly or indirectly, all their actions can put you in danger in some way. Unless we all lock ourselves in prison, other people will inevitably be putting you in danger.


----------



## Dagatahas (Feb 3, 2010)

After reading 8 freaking pages of this I realised I've seen something like this before:

"... It is explained that anything "not good for you" is deemed "bad" and therefore illegal, including alcohol, caffeine, contact sports, non-educational toys, meat, spicy and unhealthy food, table salt and tobacco... "




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demolition_Man_(film)#Setting 


Back on topic:
If smoking tobacco has no benefit and should be banned then would that mean that weed which is said to have medicinal uses be made legal for all? I smoke tobacco but I don't smoke weed and avoid it like the plague. Would it be more acceptable to smoke weed?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

Overbearing governments aren't good for you.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 3, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Overbearing governments aren't good for you.


you american thinkin that yours isnt. tsk tsk tsk


this topic as raised my post count a bit, i enjoyed it greatly I think its all done with now.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> you american thinkin that yours isnt.


I don't? My government pumps billions of dollars into organized crime networks around the world in an effort to keep people from getting high, because giving money to violent criminals is better than letting someone smoke pot while they watch Adult Swim. That's what freedom is all about.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 3, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pot plus adult swim sucks.... you should quit poking smot becuase honestly its not that much fun... i always end up smoking 2 much and have to make sure i breath because for some reason when i dont i stop breathing and shit seems like its getting closer and closer every second so instead of walking you end up staring at the fridge while reaching out but it never gets there


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> i always end up smoking 2 much and have to make sure i breath because for some reason when i dont i stop breathing and shit seems like its getting closer and closer every second so instead of walking you end up staring at the fridge while reaching out but it never gets there


According to the anti-drug commercials you gave money to terrorists in exchange for that experience. Problem is you were actually giving that money to central American criminals. Or Canadians. 

Also, easy there on the big bong hits, You have to smoke about 4 times too much for that to happen.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 3, 2010)

Well i can say that Australia will not ban smoking anytime soon, as the government gets tax from cigarette sales, besides. smoking (in most countries) can only be bought by people 18+ and over meaning that the only people buying them should be RESPONSIBLE people who can make the decision themselves. And if cigarettes were banned it would just become another banned drug that people get their hands on anyway, and by making it banned younger people would think "Its illegal if i start smoking ill be cool!" and then other kids would follow suit and there would be even more smokers! also how many smokers do you know that need a smoke every hour atleast? meaning that there would be more hospital costs from people moving to some stronger drug like Marijuana, Acid, Heroin ect. and end up overdosing. And yes before you ask i WAS a smoker i have quit, but banning them i think is a STUPID idea.

- VV


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 3, 2010)

I've yet to meet a smoker who didn't start for a really stupid reason. It's the realm of brats showing off to their friends, people trying to fit in with the crowd or kids trying to piss off their parents, which are all pretty dumb reasons to do anything. In an ideal world they should phase it out but it's not that simple, banning it will only make it harder to get but also more appealing to those types of people.

I don't mind if people smoke near me, really not that bothered tbh. Although I will note, ever since the indoor smoking ban I've really noticed how the smell sometimes carries on people's clothes when they come back in from a cig break. Maybe it depends on the brand.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2010)

Ban cigs, and everyone will get them illegally. 

Weed is illegal, but I have never met anyone over the age of 18 who hasn't tried it at least once.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 4, 2010)

I personally say that if you want to smoke... Do it. Telling someone that they can't smoke is a direct infringement of their right to happiness. How ever they can ban smoking in public places, if you are going to smoke, I sure as hell don't want it done around me.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Smoking is horrible.......urgh.

Instead of smoking people should play on the Wii.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 4, 2010)

I fully support this, I think the whole world should be rid of this bullshit and fast


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 4, 2010)

Smoking is NOT cool. Some Year 9 student this morning was drinking alcohol and smoking. No one noticed him. Loner much?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Smoking is NOT cool. Some Year 9 student this morning was drinking alcohol and smoking. No one noticed him. Loner much?



our Gov't have been doing all sort of things to stop new or young smokers

they even make sure all the packages have pictures of bloody lungs and etc

guess what? epic failed! smokers increased!!!

if the gov't don't intend to ban smoking perhaps making cigarettes as expensive as 20-30USD would help (in my country 20 pack cigarette cost approximate 3USD) 
anyway this will raise another issue which is illegal cigarettes


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 4, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, having those bloody pics and even that dead baby wont make smoker say, yck, i'm gona stop smoking them, they will just buy a metal case or something and store the cigarette in there and that's it, end of scary pictures.


----------

